# recovery



## chick (Feb 13, 2008)

I relate to many stories here! There are many different paths to develop dp/dr and just as many ways to recover. I have tried numerous methods that simply did not work; I won't list them as to negate others successes with such protocols. I happened to come across a magazine on alternative health and there was a listing for a woman (Yuliya Cohen) working with panic disorder. She also deals with dr/dp. I looked into it and her approach viewed dr/dp as a "structural" issue not a mental disorder. Eastern religion practitioners regularly willed themselves into a state of dr/dp. They could ALSO bring themselves BACK to reality. For many of us this state was induced via trauma or drugs and perhaps some through induced meditation. Yet we can't find out how to become normal again. In this case we can be literally "stuck" in a reality that is not tangible and truly frightening. Using eastern methods you CAN be reintegrated. I don't think I can explain the "energy work" that is involved. It is not reiki, it is healing work practiced by Rosalyn Bruyere as well. I encourage you to visit her site or contact her. Whatever method you seek, I offer another avenue to investigate. If one leads to a dead end try another. Each of you will recover! :mrgreen:


----------

